# Drago Pups



## Haz Othman

The more pups and dogs I see vids of the more Im considering getting a pup out of this stud as my second dog.

Here is a sample of what Im talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QgaSqQgVBQ


----------



## Bob Scott

Drago seems to be a really nice dog but be sure you give thought to what bitch he's used on. 
I think the bitch has as much to do with a good breeding as the dog does.


----------



## Haz Othman

Here are some breedings that Im looking at 
Drago x Lumpi
Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Lumpi vom Hünxer Wald

Drago x Connie
Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Connie V.H. Polbeekkwartier

Drago x Gundel
Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Gundel vom Dorneburger Bach


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Haz Othman said:


> The more pups and dogs I see vids of the more Im considering getting a pup out of this stud as my second dog.
> 
> Here is a sample of what Im talking about.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QgaSqQgVBQ


Nice pup, Haz. 

Sending you a pm with some stuff...lol


----------



## Marcel Winter

Would be interesting how is the drive from the pup without the table and whip..........


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Marcel Winter said:


> Would be interesting how is the drive from the pup without the table and whip..........



My unspoken thoughts exactly.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Hasnt Drago been sold again? I heard they werent happy with his pups and so moved him on? Of course that needs to be taken with the dog world rumour mill into account.


----------



## Haz Othman

No that was just a rumor last I checked. He is still at canine concepts. It seems like he has about 3 litters on the ground at all times, I dont know why you would sell that gold mine.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Haz Othman said:


> No that was just a rumor last I checked. He is still at canine concepts. It seems like he has about 3 litters on the ground at all times, I dont know why you would sell that gold mine.


I dont know much about Drago. Can you explain what makes him such an important dog? 

Thanks


----------



## Haz Othman

Im no pedigree guru, so I cant tell you what it is about his pedigree that excites people exactly. I just have seen alot of clips of progeny and there is also a female in this area thats nice. I really liked the grips and drive I was seeing from a lot of the pups, many look similar. He seems to be fairly prepotent I believe he was even sent back to Germany for breedings which isnt common.
I think the challenge is sifting through all the females he has been bred to for the right one.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Haz Othman said:


> Im no pedigree guru, so I cant tell you what it is about his pedigree that excites people exactly. I just have seen alot of clips of progeny and there is also a female in this area thats nice. I really liked the grips and drive I was seeing from a lot of the pups, many look similar. He seems to be fairly prepotent I believe he was even sent back to Germany for breedings which isnt common.
> I think the challenge is sifting through all the females he has been bred to for the right one.



Ok, cool. 


Thanks


----------



## Alex Scott

Marcel Winter said:


> Would be interesting how is the drive from the pup without the table and whip..........





Tiago Fontes said:


> My unspoken thoughts exactly.


So, let me guess this straight. You want the dog to go into drive without any stimulation from the helper? That's your idea of a strong dog?


----------



## Joby Becker

Alex Scott said:


> So, let me guess this straight. You want the dog to go into drive without any stimulation from the helper? That's your idea of a strong dog?


thats not how I read it at all...


----------



## Bob Scott

I also didn't read it that way and a dog that goes into drive with no stimulation isn't necessarily a strong dog.


----------



## Alex Scott

Okay, well why don't the learned minds elaborate further because it is a criticism that I don't understand... 

What is the problem with the whip in this context? What would the 'better' trainers that obviously exists on this forum be doing differently? 

Bart, my thoughts exactly, a dog who lights up without adequate stimulation in my mind does not project strength...


----------



## Joby Becker

Alex Scott said:


> Okay, well why don't the learned minds elaborate further because it is a criticism that I don't understand...
> 
> What is the problem with the whip in this context? What would the 'better' trainers that obviously exists on this forum be doing differently?
> 
> Bart, my thoughts exactly, a dog who lights up without adequate stimulation in my mind does not project strength...


whos Bart?

Do you think it is the "lighting up" of the puppy that is what is impressive to Haz? I do not. I think it is the overall impression that one gets from watching the video, that this is a really nice pup. 

I responded because what I read was not what you read obviously, and you were putting words in peoples mouths.

No one said NO stimulation, and no one said a dog that lights up with no stimulation is strong, and no one except you I think was even talking about a dog "lighting up".


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Alex Scott said:


> Okay, well why don't the learned minds elaborate further because it is a criticism that I don't understand...
> 
> What is the problem with the whip in this context? What would the 'better' trainers that obviously exists on this forum be doing differently?
> 
> Bart, my thoughts exactly, a dog who lights up without adequate stimulation in my mind does not project strength...




A dog needs to be able to activate and sustain its drive... You should not need too much stimulation to activate a dog, nor should you have to act crazy in order to keep it committed to the fight. 

If you have to do all of the above, there is the possibility that your scores get lower in a trial with a less active decoy... This is purely from a sport perspective. 

Street wise, many times a personal protection dog is called for a bite it has to do so on a stealth perpetrator... Unless you're in a bar fight, most of the bad guys try to sneak up on their victim... they arent cracking a whip or acting crazy in order to attack the victim. 

If a dog can perform with intensity on a passive person, he wont have a problem performing against a crazy acting one (of course you need to proof this while training). 

Hope that is clearer.


*Disclaimer: This is an explanation to Alex's request and in no way, directed at the pup in the video. I liked the pup, but as mentioned, would like to see some other things.*


----------



## Hunter Allred

Tiago Fontes said:


> A dog needs to be able to activate and sustain its drive... You should not need too much stimulation to activate a dog, nor should you have to act crazy in order to keep it committed to the fight.
> 
> If you have to do all of the above, there is the possibility that your scores get lower in a trial with a less active decoy... This is purely from a sport perspective.
> 
> Street wise, many times a personal protection dog is called for a bite it has to do so on a stealth perpetrator... Unless you're in a bar fight, most of the bad guys try to sneak up on their victim... they arent cracking a whip or acting crazy in order to attack the victim.
> 
> If a dog can perform with intensity on a passive person, he wont have a problem performing against a crazy acting one (of course you need to proof this while training).
> 
> Hope that is clearer.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer: This is an explanation to Alex's request and in no way, directed at the pup in the video. I liked the pup, but as mentioned, would like to see some other things.*


From a personal protection or otherwise "real world" perspective, what about the aspect of a dog that *doesn't* perform on a simply active person that is not stressed, suspicious or whatever body language someone with bad intentions has but *does* perform on a completely passive person who does have said body language queues indicating malicious intent. I'd think that would be the ideal


----------



## Tom Cawood

I will add my comments/opinions to this thread as one of the females listed above is my female.

I don't know who's pup that is in the video, but that is a very nice pup. Good looking pup and showing good drive and a very good grip.
I've had the pleasure of personally seeing puppies from at least seven different females that had been bred to Drago and I have yet to see a dud. (That tells me alot!)
In my opinion things that Drago brings to a litter of pups on a consistent basis that I like are:
-Good size/bone (even when bred to smaller females)
-Very Good drive food & prey
-Temperament (confident, I haven't seen a timid one yet) 
-Grips (natural deep grips)
-Good Hips (the male pup that I held back has some of the best hips we have seen in GSD's)

Drago is a big dog but he has really good agility and endurance for a large dog, brings a lot of power and explosiveness. Alot of large dogs run out of gas fairly quickly when compared to dogs that weigh 15 pounds less. 
There are very nice stud dogs out there, but very few that reproduce their selves as consistently and for me that's what seperates Drago from alot of them.


----------



## Michael Murphy

Alex Scott has a Drago female pup from that litter in the video, maybe he can post a video with no wipe etc?

I read on another forum that Drago produces nice females.


----------



## brad robert

that's a confident pup.

How did drago go in competition? any bsp events or wusv?


----------



## Stefan Schaub

I do not like Drago but i like that pup in the movie.if the people take time for raising and good training i am pretty sure the puppy will be a nice worker later.


----------



## Haz Othman

Funny you say that..one of the great breeders on the GSD forum said the pup is obviously stressed..lol.


----------



## Sarah Platts

overly stressed in what regard? What signs/symptoms did the breeder observe that drew him to that conclusion?


----------



## mike suttle

Haz Othman said:


> Here are some breedings that Im looking at
> Drago x Lumpi
> Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Lumpi vom Hünxer Wald
> 
> Drago x Connie
> Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Connie V.H. Polbeekkwartier
> 
> Drago x Gundel
> Line-breeding for the progency of V Drago vom Patriot and Gundel vom Dorneburger Bach


I will through in my 2 cents here. Gerben and I imported Connie V.H. Polbeekkwartier from holland. I sold her to a friend of mine as a personal protection dog for his wife the same day she landed here from Holland. I worked her and thought "damn I should not be selling this dog, I should keep this one for breeding" as she was something VERY special! I ended up trading a very nice PH 1 Dutch Shepherd to get Connie back here so that I could do a breeding with her. 
The next year I sold her under a Govt contract to a Tier 1 SOCOM group that NEVER buys GSDs and almost NEVER buys females. But Connie impressed them enough that they bought her even though she was a GSD and a female. She was returned a few months later due to an aggression issue of a toy that they didn't have time for. I worked on that issue for a while and got it under control and then sold her to Tom Cawood in TN. I think Tom really likes her a lot. I know I sure do love that dog. She is a VERY strong female in the work! I would love to get a puppy from Drago and Connie for myself!


----------



## jamie lind

mike suttle said:


> I will through in my 2 cents here. Gerben and I imported Connie V.H. Polbeekkwartier from holland. I sold her to a friend of mine as a personal protection dog for his wife the same day she landed here from Holland. I worked her and thought "damn I should not be selling this dog, I should keep this one for breeding" as she was something VERY special! I ended up trading a very nice PH 1 Dutch Shepherd to get Connie back here so that I could do a breeding with her.
> The next year I sold her under a Govt contract to a Tier 1 SOCOM group that NEVER buys GSDs and almost NEVER buys females. But Connie impressed them enough that they bought her even though she was a GSD and a female. She was returned a few months later due to an aggression issue of a toy that they didn't have time for. I worked on that issue for a while and got it under control and then sold her to Tom Cawood in TN. I think Tom really likes her a lot. I know I sure do love that dog. She is a VERY strong female in the work! I would love to get a puppy from Drago and Connie for myself!


So, if you would want a puppy from that litter, I take it you have worked drago?


----------



## mike suttle

jamie lind said:


> So, if you would want a puppy from that litter, I take it you have worked drago?


 Actually I have not worked Drago. I have seen enough great offspring from him in Europe and I have talked to enough people who I really trust to know that he produces well. 
I have also not work Django from Peter Sommers, but I have owned enough super offspring from that dog to know he is one of the best producers in modern KNPV times.
I would take a Drago X Connie pup anytime!


----------



## Tiago Fontes

mike suttle said:


> Actually I have not worked Drago. I have seen enough great offspring from him in Europe and I have talked to enough people who I really trust to know that he produces well.
> I have also not work Django from Peter Sommers, but I have owned enough super offspring from that dog to know he is one of the best producers in modern KNPV times.
> I would take a Drago X Connie pup anytime!



Do you have videos of Connie?


----------



## jamie lind

mike suttle said:


> Actually I have not worked Drago. I have seen enough great offspring from him in Europe and I have talked to enough people who I really trust to know that he produces well.
> I have also not work Django from Peter Sommers, but I have owned enough super offspring from that dog to know he is one of the best producers in modern KNPV times.
> I would take a Drago X Connie pup anytime!


From whta you've seen, heard, or owned. How's what he is producing compare to lubbeck?


----------



## mike suttle

jamie lind said:


> From whta you've seen, heard, or owned. How's what he is producing compare to lubbeck?


 Honestly, much better from what I've seen personally. I like Lubeck a lot as a sport dog. But the pups I've seen from Drago are much more complete police dogs honestly. I have 5 straws of semen from Lubeck on ice here, but I'd still pay for a Drago breeding if I had a nice female GSD.


----------



## mike suttle

Tiago Fontes said:


> Do you have videos of Connie?


I dont think I do. Tom should have some Im sure.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

mike suttle said:


> I dont think I do. Tom should have some Im sure.



Thanks.

Is this the gentleman? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjbc1w57Tss


----------



## Tom Cawood

Mike Suttles as I've told you before I really appreciate you allowing me to purchase Connie, I know how much you liked her. 
I would agree with what you have heard and seen from offspring from Drago. As you know we have bred females to a number of very strong studs but Drago is one of those who really produces well, and thats what makes him special in my opinion
The next time I take Connie to Drago I will make sure to hold you back a pup from the litter.


----------



## Haz Othman

Hey Mike thanks for the input, you need to get back into GSDs. There are to many shiesters out there with great stories and kennel blindness so bad its contagious. If you cant actually see the dogs it can be hard to figure out where the truth is at.

There are some vids of Connie on the bitesuit on the Seqoyah German Shepherds website Tiago.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Tom Cawood said:


> Mike Suttles as I've told you before I really appreciate you allowing me to purchase Connie, I know how much you liked her.
> I would agree with what you have heard and seen from offspring from Drago. As you know we have bred females to a number of very strong studs but Drago is one of those who really produces well, and thats what makes him special in my opinion
> The next time I take Connie to Drago I will make sure to hold you back a pup from the litter.


Didn't realize it till just now from the above video, but you're the owner of Sequoyah German Shepherds right? Talked to your wife once on facebook about some Sequoyah pups that joined our club.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Haz Othman said:


> Hey Mike thanks for the input, you need to get back into GSDs. There are to many shiesters out there with great stories and kennel blindness so bad its contagious. If you cant actually see the dogs it can be hard to figure out where the truth is at.
> 
> There are some vids of Connie on the bitesuit on the Seqoyah German Shepherds website Tiago.


I can only seem to find pictures


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Haz Othman said:


> Hey Mike thanks for the input, you need to get back into GSDs. There are to many shiesters out there with great stories and kennel blindness so bad its contagious. If you cant actually see the dogs it can be hard to figure out where the truth is at.
> 
> There are some vids of Connie on the bitesuit on the Seqoyah German Shepherds website Tiago.


Can you link me, please?


----------



## Haz Othman

http://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/connie's_videos.htm Lots of protection stuff.


----------



## Haz Othman

Sarah Platts said:


> overly stressed in what regard? What signs/symptoms did the breeder observe that drew him to that conclusion?


 
Lol I couldnt tell you but she was the "expert"...pup looked awesome to me.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Haz Othman said:


> http://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/connie's_videos.htm Lots of protection stuff.


Thank you. 

I agree, she's very nice...


----------



## jamie lind

mike suttle said:


> Honestly, much better from what I've seen personally. I like Lubeck a lot as a sport dog. But the pups I've seen from Drago are much more complete police dogs honestly. I have 5 straws of semen from Lubeck on ice here, but I'd still pay for a Drago breeding if I had a nice female GSD.


Thanks. How many did you buy, and how did they work out for you?


----------

